# Antoine Wright at #8



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Since we've covered some of the big men, I figured we might as well cover anyone else who coud be in our grasp at #8.


So lets start with the best. Antoine Wright. This kid does everything well. Nothing super, but doesn't have any noticable holes in his game whatsoever. Maybe he should be more aggressive, well, not maybe but, he certainly will get his, the comparisions to Ray Allen are simply do to his preference for the pull up rather than the dunk. He is not as good of a shooter as Ray was, but he still is pretty damn good.

Antoine Wright had the misfortune of playing on a terrible team until last season. As such he looks a little wacked out statistically. Remember though this poor kid had almost no help for the majority of his college career. He also is a decent defender, he just wasn't interested in doing it some years, remember in the junior worlds he lead Team USA in steals.


I'd be happy with this kid. Real happy. I can't stand athletic wing players who can't shoot, I really can't. Crawford and Marbs will be nice compliments to him, he may not get the touches he deserves but I'm sure a new coach will work something out.

The thing is this, he isn't nearly strong enough to play the NBA 3. Nor will he be until he hits the weights .


Other than that I've got nothing bad to say about the kid. Oh one more thing, good basketball IQ. Not a poor decision maker by any means, biggest knock is lack of aggression.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I have heard nothing but good things about him,and he is moving up in the draft....The other 2 guard is Martel Webster..Hes 18,6'7" and 235....and can supposedly stroke it...


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> I have heard nothing but good things about him,and he is moving up in the draft....The other 2 guard is Martel Webster..Hes 18,6'7" and 235....and can supposedly stroke it...



From what I've heard, Webster can't do much else. Seriously, I've heard some very poor reviews on that kids other facets of the game. Don't hear good things about his handles, suspect slasher, who knows his B-ball IQ. I'd take a proven product over hope. I guess I should make a thread about the kid but for now I'll stick to Wright. After tiago, felton, vasquez, and green, I feel that he is the next best option.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> From what I've heard, Webster can't do much else. Seriously, I've heard some very poor reviews on that kids other facets of the game. Don't hear good things about his handles, suspect slasher, who knows his B-ball IQ. I'd take a proven product over hope. I guess I should make a thread about the kid but for now I'll stick to Wright. After tiago, felton, vasquez, and green, I feel that he is the next best option.



So you take Wright,Vasquez over Frye???


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

i wouldn't be upset with wright


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> From what I've heard, Webster can't do much else. Seriously, I've heard some very poor reviews on that kids other facets of the game. Don't hear good things about his handles, suspect slasher, *who knows his B-ball IQ*. I'd take a proven product over hope. I guess I should make a thread about the kid but for now I'll stick to Wright. After tiago, felton, vasquez, and green, I feel that he is the next best option.


thats one thing most scouts agree webster has


http://nbadraft.net/profiles/martellwebster.asp



> At 16 years of age has an understanding of the game that few high school players have .


http://www.draftcity.com/viewprofile.php?p=279


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I would do whatever I could to get Green. If not then I focus on Webster. If not then MAYBE give frye a shot. To be honest though I THINK and this is just MY personal opinion with no foundation whatsoever BUT I think that Frye and Antoine Wright are busts. Frye just has Steven Hunter part 2 written all over him and Wright has bust written all over him too


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> I would do whatever I could to get Green. If not then I focus on Webster. If not then MAYBE give frye a shot. To be honest though I THINK and this is just MY personal opinion with no foundation whatsoever BUT I think that Frye and Antoine Wright are busts. Frye just has Steven Hunter part 2 written all over him and Wright has bust written all over him too


If we are gonna draft a bust,lets draft a tall bust..I dont think the Hunter comp is a fair one..Hunter greatly improved his stock in the draft workouts.He was ridiculously raw,with very little skill.Frye is a skilled big man....To me he is a bit closer to Loren Woods....

If there is one thing i feel good about,it is Zekes drafting ability...with that said,who would you pick??Splitter is likely gone,Taft is a huge ??,Green is gonna be gone by 8...

Do we trade the pick for Kwame/Darko?


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> So you take Wright,Vasquez over Frye???



No because we need a proper frontcourt but I don't ***** if it turns out this way. All of the players above have their limitations so much so that one is not better than the other.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

I should mention though that wright didn't do as well at the combine as I would have thought which is a cause for concern.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> I should mention though that wright didn't do as well at the combine as I would have thought which is a cause for concern.


he bombed at the combine...ild stay away from him..definetly granger before Wright..And kwame


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

truth said:


> he bombed at the combine...ild stay away from him..definetly granger before Wright..And kwame


please the combine tests for athletes, not players. I could care less if he can't sky like green, or bench like graham. If he can ball, he can ball.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

knickstorm said:


> please the combine tests for athletes, not players. I could care less if he can't sky like green, or bench like graham. If he can ball, he can ball.


whos talking about being freaky strong or a skwalker...

the guy has NO vertical and is SLOW.....

you want that in your 2/3???


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

there will be a 2/3 available at 30. we need a 5....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> there will be a 2/3 available at 30. we need a 5....


i think Kwame is going to be your 5..Zeke took on Jermaine Oneal and within 2 years he was puttin up big numbers...


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

i wouldn't mind a channing frye at 8 and brandon rush at 30 draft, rush has like a 40 injch vertical and did well at the predraft camp. Also has a long wingspan...


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> i think Kwame is going to be your 5..Zeke took on Jermaine Oneal and within 2 years he was puttin up big numbers...


Jermaine wanted to play.



> please the combine tests for athletes, not players. I could care less if he can't sky like green, or bench like graham. If he can ball, he can ball.


I'd agree with you if his vert wasn't so low. That's huge imo for a guard. I seriously can't believe it's so low it has made me rethink my entire perception of him. It was something like 30"'s which is at least 6 inches from where it should be.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Jermaine wanted to play.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree with you if his vert wasn't so low. That's huge imo for a guard. I seriously can't believe it's so low it has made me rethink my entire perception of him. It was something like 30"'s which is at least 6 inches from where it should be.


It was 29"
!!!!!!!!!!!..for a 2 guard???Thats Del Curry....

you cant draft a 2 guard with a 29" vertical


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Truth.....*

I really expect more from you. Vertical is way overated. There are tons of guys with huge leaping ability that suck or are only so-so and plenty more that just know how to play. Whether or not these guys have it, they are (were effective) without using it....Rip, Miller, H20(when he was last playing well), Wally, Battier...you could really look at almost any roster and find these guys. Very few guys just jump over guys. And by the way...how many guys at the combine expected to go high have 36"+ verticals at the guard spot? Two or three? Just more drivel about flash over substance....


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Truth.....*



alphadog said:


> I really expect more from you. Vertical is way overated. There are tons of guys with huge leaping ability that suck or are only so-so and plenty more that just know how to play. Whether or not these guys have it, they are (were effective) without using it....Rip, Miller, H20(when he was last playing well), Wally, Battier...you could really look at almost any roster and find these guys. Very few guys just jump over guys. And by the way...how many guys at the combine expected to go high have 36"+ verticals at the guard spot? Two or three? Just more drivel about flash over substance....


What a horribly inept comparision. You're comparing him to guys that have top notch shooting ability, and battier was a great shotblocker in college who had a good vertical leap and a strong build ( he's a SF who can play the 4 sometimes).


Furthermore your math is terrible, there is a huge difference between 36" and not breaking 30. Unless Wright has a superb midrange game ala rip hamilton you worry strongly about his vertical leap.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Truth.....*



Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> What a horribly inept comparision. You're comparing him to guys that have top notch shooting ability, and battier was a great shotblocker in college who had a good vertical leap and a strong build ( he's a SF who can play the 4 sometimes).
> 
> Furthermore your math is terrible, there is a huge difference between 36" and not breaking 30. Unless Wright has a superb midrange game ala rip hamilton you worry strongly about his vertical leap.


Thank you for curbing alfadog for me..he is losing his mind..H20 was a leaper way back when,Miller is possibly the best motion player ever with an incredible shot,Rip is more athletic than you give him credit for and also has the best midrange game in the nba.Wally had hops before he tore his knee up,and how did he enter this conversation??His D sukkks..and sorry,Wright is an athletic invalid....I was shocked to see his lack of athleticism,considering people were saying he is where Gerald Green will be in 3 years..Yeah,if he tears both his ACL's!!..

Wright is slow in end to end speed,slow on the agility test,has a sub 30" vertical and has an 8'8" standing reach which is not freakish..And hes supposed to defend 2 guards??

Ill gladly take Granger,but I will pass on an athletically challenged 2 guard..Our perimeter D is bad enough without adding Dell Curry jr to the mix..


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Dumb and dumber...*

Yeah, H2O WAS a leaper but excelled without the ability. There is NOT a huge difference between 30 and 36" verts. I would rather have the guy with the big wingspan. Only an idiot would pick leaping ability as a real neccessity for a player. When does it come into play? Ah yes, the dunk. The DO look so much better when they rain down form higher up.....but they still count the same. Also on your jumper but most players use only a part of their ability there. Guys with high elevation on their shot are rare. Then, theres reboounding. Hmmmm....it is well documented that most boards are taken below the rim. Sshotblock? From your guard? Please. Guys that use the leaping ability on D are also more suceptible to fakes and jukes...fact. BTW, having a great shot is what this kid is known for. I suggest watching some film of him , then re-think. He IS a great shooter asnd gets up plenty high enough. I'd like to see a list of all the 2's who have 36" or better. i bet it's shorter than you think.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Dumb and dumber...*



alphadog said:


> Yeah, H2O WAS a leaper but excelled without the ability. There is NOT a huge difference between 30 and 36" verts. I would rather have the guy with the big wingspan. Only an idiot would pick leaping ability as a real neccessity for a player. When does it come into play? Ah yes, the dunk. The DO look so much better when they rain down form higher up.....but they still count the same. Also on your jumper but most players use only a part of their ability there. Guys with high elevation on their shot are rare. Then, theres reboounding. Hmmmm....it is well documented that most boards are taken below the rim. Sshotblock? From your guard? Please. Guys that use the leaping ability on D are also more suceptible to fakes and jukes...fact. BTW, having a great shot is what this kid is known for. I suggest watching some film of him , then re-think. He IS a great shooter asnd gets up plenty high enough. I'd like to see a list of all the 2's who have 36" or better. i bet it's shorter than you think.


alfa,have you looked at his combine results??They were dreadful.In fact they were so bad,i cant understand how all the boards have him touted as athletic..

And you are beng very near sighted....How is he supposed to get his shot off against NBA 2 guards..His handle is not great,hes not incredibly long,hes slow, end to end,not quick and has a terrible vertical..Alfa,a 29" vertical is absolutely horrific,unless you are 7'5" 350 pounds..

And how the hell is he going to guard anyone?? 

maybe he is the next Reggie Miller,but obviously Zeke didnt think so as he got Q..Appears you are alone in the doghouse on this one


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I agree...*

that he MAY be slow. Sometimes guys don't have a good day, though. What is true, is that 30 " is not horrific...in fact there are other guards in this draft that have less. Plus, he is a LEGITIMATE 6'7 with some reach. Most guys are 34-35 "...are you saying that because of 4-5" of vertical, he can't defend or get his shot off? Even though he is taller than most with a good reach? There are always exceptions...we'll see if he is one. Most of all, I'm just sick of idiots talking about how a guy dunks or how high up he can get..you know..."sick hops". Now tell me again how many players in the league really use this ability to serparate them from the pack. What most concerns me is his shuttle time but even slow guys can d it up if they put out the effort. I know this first hand. Plus, I never met a skywalker I couldn't get off his feet. I admit that its tough to stop a guy if you can't reach his jumper, though...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Some players jump alot better once they take a step. Green was measured a 43 at a workout once he took a step. That is 4 inches higher than meaured in Chicago.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> Some players jump alot better once they take a step. Green was measured a 43 at a workout once he took a step. That is 4 inches higher than meaured in Chicago.


Bynum was 37 with a step.....

Almost everyone has a higher vertical with a step..

On D you usuall arent lunging at your defender.In fact you may be going backwards or sideways..

He may have had a bad day,but he picked a bad day to have it..


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I agree...*



alphadog said:


> What most concerns me is his shuttle time but even slow guys can d it up if they put out the effort. I know this first hand. Plus, I never met a skywalker I couldn't get off his feet. I admit that its tough to stop a guy if you can't reach his jumper, though...


his lateral quickness was the clincher..i can live with the 29" vertical as his standing reach is not bad...but his lateral quickness does not bode well on defense..what i dont get is all the mock fraft idiots wrote what an explosive player he is..Are the just clueless??


----------

